# Neuer Weltrekord-Karpfen mit über 100 Pfund!!



## Christian.Siegler (23. November 2018)

Mit 51, 2o Kilo hat Michel Schoenmakres einen neuen Weltrekord-Karpfen gefangen. Überlistet wurde der Fisch im nicht ganz unumstrittetenen Euro Aqua.
Hier die Orginal-Meldung auf Facebook mit Bildern:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2229840273694812&id=470207889658068

Wir sind uns sicher, dass auch bald Videos von diesem brachialen Karpfen online gehen und halten Euch auf dem laufenden.
Außerdem versuchen wir gerade ein Interview mit dem Fänger zu bekommen!

*Was haltet Ihr von solchen Fischen oder dem Angeln an kommerziellen Paylakes? Postet Eure Meinung!*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Das ist btw. der gleiche Karpfen vom letzen Jahr, wo ich schon eine Meldung ins Forum gesetzt hatte. Dieser Fisch wird also immer wieder, je nach Fütterung, den Rekord ausbauen. Faktisch will ich dem Fänger gratulieren, ansonsten sehe ich dahinter nichts mehr als eine Location mit Event-Charakter. Es ist in meinen Augen der legitime Paylake-Rekord, das wars aber auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Da ist die Perle. 

https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?threads/weltrekord-49kg-spiegelkarpfen.332475/


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. November 2018)

Schön, nicht wahr???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht im klaren, wie ein Karpfen überhaupt so dermaßen abwachsen kann. Ich hab noch keine 20 Kilo Brassen, 5 Kilo Rotaugen oder 15 Kilogramm Schleien gesehen, in diese Rubrik geht das "komische Ding" aber!

Ich hätte den Drill auch sehr gerne gesehen, ob der Fisch seines Volumens willen überhaupt noch Anstalten macht und Fluchten hinlegt?


----------



## reticulatus (23. November 2018)

> *Was haltet Ihr von solchen Fischen oder dem Angeln an kommerziellen Paylakes? Postet Eure Meinung!*



Absolut nix halte ich davon!

Solche Fische haben in sogenannten Rekordlisten nix zu suchen, ebenso wie Fische aus den sogenannten Forellenseen/ Put-und-Take-Seen/Forellenpuff!

Solche Seen gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten und liefern nur weiteres Material für Angelgegner!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Ich bleib auch meiner Meinung, das Rekorde eher in Längen, anstelle Gewicht gewertet werden sollten. Das ist ja bei Schleien oft der Fall, das Gezielt die Damen voller Laich gefangen werden und nur so die hohen Gewichte saisonal zustande kommen. Bei diesem Karpfen wurde der Laich halt mit 10 Jahre Mastfutter ausgeglichen. Prinzipiell ist der Rahmen aber schwer zu greifen, Pay Lake, Fisch in Luftballongröße und kleines Gewässer sind denkbar ungünstige Faktoren für Rekorde.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Drill auch sehr gerne gesehen, ob der Fisch seines Volumens willen überhaupt noch Anstalten macht und Fluchten hinlegt?



Ich denke, der ist einfachnur noch schwer und träge. Ohne es allerdings zu wissen. Hört man aber immer wieder von Fängern extrem großer Karpfen...


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2018)

> Solche Seen gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten und liefern nur weiteres Material für Angelgegner!



Der See ist in Ungarn, kannst ja mal Herrn Orban darauf ansprechen.

Diese Destination wäre zwar auch keine Option für mich, da ich ein anderes Umfeld bevorzuge. Aber ich gönne den Leuten, die dort angeln, trotzdem  ihr Vergnügen.

Rekordlisten haben immer das Manko, dass Längen oder Gewichte von Fischen aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern eben nur absolute Zahlen sind. 

Über die "Wertigkeit" bestimmter Fänge lässt sich sicher trefflich streiten. Und auch über  Fangumstände kann man seine Mutmaßungen anstellen. 
Ich habe da zwar auch meine persönliche Meinung zu, aber ich werde mir nicht anmaßen, da ein Urteil zu fällen.


----------



## reticulatus (23. November 2018)

> Der See ist in Ungarn, kannst ja mal Herrn Orban darauf ansprechen.



Mir ist bekannt wo der See ist, ändert aber nix an meiner Meinug und dem Stellenwert dieser Fänge!


----------



## Seele (23. November 2018)

Ich halte gar nix davon. PayLake zählt einfach nicht, fertig aus. Ein Puff ist nichts anderes als Tierquälerei denn wenns dumm geht hängt der Fisch 3 mal in der Woche am Haken und man sollte dafür wirklich nicht dem Fisch die Schuld geben....


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2018)

Hallo,

immer wieder schön zu erfahren, wie tolerant und fern jeder Präpotentz  Angler doch untereinander sind.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Ist ja wie ein Luftballon... Voll gemästet...
Finde Karpfen mit so Hängebäuchen voller Proteinfutter nicht so ansehenswert, da gibt es sehenswertere...
Bin ja kein Karpfenangler, trotzdem Glückwunsch...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> immer wieder schön zu erfahren, wie tolerant und fern jeder Präpotentz  Angler doch untereinander sind.



Wenn ich einen Fisch als Rekord bewerbe, muss ich auch das Echo in Kauf nehmen. Ich kann die Kritik verstehen. Bei diesem Karpfen wurde auch schon gemutmaßt, das mit wachstumsfördernden Medikamenten gearbeitet wurde. Das Spiel heisst dann nicht mehr Angler vs. Angler sondern Anglerschaft vs. profitgeilen Anlagenbetreiber.

Wer sich profiliert, muss die Kritik halt ertragen, ob nun im Sport, TV oder sonstwo!


----------



## Laichzeit (23. November 2018)

Wenn man bei den Bildern ein bisschen durchklickt, sind auch ein paar nette und lustige Kommentare dabei und wenn man mal schnell die Moraldiskussion bei Seite lässt, hat die ganze Sache doch ein paar komische Züge, so wie der dicke Fisch mit offenem Maul gen Boden schielt, als würde er in dem Moment schon wieder an das leckere Grundfutter im Wasser denken.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Ein ehrliches Petri Heil dem Fänger!

Ob Aqua Puff, oder nicht. Man muss diesen Fisch erst mal fangen. Und ja, das würde ich gerne einmal tun!


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. November 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nix davon. PayLake zählt einfach nicht, fertig aus. Ein Puff ist nichts anderes als Tierquälerei denn wenns dumm geht hängt der Fisch 3 mal in der Woche am Haken und man sollte dafür wirklich nicht dem Fisch die Schuld geben....


Und wie oft darf man einen Fisch fangen, damit es keine "Tierquälerei" ist?
Ganz schmaler Grat, wenn Angler Angeln als "Tierquälerei" betrachten...


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nix davon. PayLake zählt einfach nicht, fertig aus. Ein Puff ist nichts anderes als Tierquälerei denn wenns dumm geht hängt der Fisch 3 mal in der Woche am Haken und man sollte dafür wirklich nicht dem Fisch die Schuld geben....



Ich hatte ein und den selben Hecht 2 mal, nicht in der Woche sondern am Tag. Ist das dann Tierquälerei ?
Als Angler Angeln in welcher Form auch immer mit Tirquälerei in Verbindung zu bringen ist einfach unklug um es mal freundlich auszudrücken.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nix davon. PayLake zählt einfach nicht, fertig aus. Ein Puff ist nichts anderes als Tierquälerei denn wenns dumm geht hängt der Fisch 3 mal in der Woche am Haken und man sollte dafür wirklich nicht dem Fisch die Schuld geben....


Der wurde das letzte Mal im April gefangen, mit 49Kilo, also Sommer-Bikinifigur.
Aber das ist doch in jedem kleineren Baggersee nicht anders, da kennen die Krapfencamper auch jeden Fisch.

Die Bezeichnung Tierquälerei passt m.M.n. gar nicht; jede Makrele in der Fischladen-Auslage hatte als letzten Wunsch, "als Krapfen im Paylake wieder auf die Welt zu kommen"; 
Fressen ohne Ende, Top-Lebensbedingungen, keine Jäger, sterben an Altersschwäche.
Dafür ab und an Landgang, aber immer ohne den Knüppel zu kriegen.

Wenn ich einen untermassigen Fisch release, ist das ja auch keine Qualerei, sondern sogar Schonung.
Ab wann soll das Tierquälerei sein?
Ab 3x Fang im Jahr, 5x?
Und wenn 3x in einer Woche, dafür 51 Wochen Pause, ist das dann auch nix gut?
Welche Zeiträume dürfen dazwischen sein?
Uner wer bitte schön, soll das auf welcher Grundlage definieren?


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> ... ebenso wie Fische aus den sogenannten Forellenseen/ Put-und-Take-Seen/Forellenpuff!
> Solche Seen gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten und liefern nur weiteres Material für Angelgegner!


Ziemlich verzerrte Sichtweise.
Es gibt wohl keine Angelei, die Angelgegnern näher liegen dürfte;
fangen zum Verzehr und zwar ausschließlich.
Dazu keine Störung der Vögelchen & Schmetterlinge an Naturgewässern.

Was unsere Gegner füttert, sind Angler die Verbote für die Angelei anderer Angler fordern!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Was unsere Gegner füttert, sind Angler die Verbote für die Angelei anderer Angler fordern!


Das sind vor allem die Neider, die den Kollegen nicht mal den Dreck unter den Nägeln gönnen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Als Angler Angeln in welcher Form auch immer mit Tirquälerei in Verbindung zu bringen ist einfach unklug um es mal freundlich auszudrücken.



...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Was unsere Gegner füttert, sind Angler die Verbote für die Angelei anderer Angler fordern!




...

Mich ärgerts auch immer wenn es aus den eigenen Reihen kommt...Stärkt nur den Gegner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mich ärgerts auch immer wenn es aus den eigenen Reihen kommt...Stärkt nur den Gegner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eine andere Meinung darf trotzdem Gelten. Ich Frage mich auch des Öfteren, warum Trophäenjäger mit Gewehr sich ihre Beute ins Gehege liefern lassen. Bin ich dann ein Feind der Jagd?


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine andere Meinung darf trotzdem Gelten. Ich Frage mich auch des Öfteren, warum Trophäenjäger mit Gewehr sich ihre Beute ins Gehege liefern lassen. Bin ich dann ein Feind der Jagd?



Du nun wieder   Bleib einfach mal beim Thema und gut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Klar darf die gelten... Mich ärgerts trotzdem...
Ist nur alles gefundenes Fressen für unsere Gegner, vor allem wenn es aus den eigenen Reihen kommt...
Wir werden doch immer mehr eingeschränkt !!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Du nun wieder   Bleib einfach mal beim Thema und gut.



Es ist aber das Thema. Wenn ich jede Kritik an einem Rekord als Neid, Missgunst, Angelgegner abtue, möchte ich auch ein Gegenargument liefern. [Edit Mod: Auf die Ausdrucksweise achten]



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Klar darf die gelten... Mich ärgerts trotzdem...
> Ist nur alles gefundenes Fressen für unsere Gegner, vor allem wenn es aus den eigenen Reihen kommt...
> Wir werden doch immer mehr eingeschränkt !!!



Natürlich sollten wir als Angler zueinander stehen. Das Fängt beim Setzkescher an, hört bei CR auf und unsere Freiheit sollte auch möglichst Verteidigt werden. Ich bin als Wettkampfangler kein Deut besser, aber:

Geh in dich, schau dir den Bauch des Fisches an, gehe auf die Internetseite des Betreibers der Anlage und dann wird doch auch verständlich, worum es geht. Das ganze Ding ist einfach nur eine Profitveranstaltung so weit weg vom natürlichen Angeln, wie es nur geht.

Und davon muss man doch kein Freund sein, die Möglichkeit es Abzulehnen darf wohl noch geäußert werden oder?!


----------



## reticulatus (23. November 2018)

> Das sind vor allem die Neider, die den Kollegen nicht mal den Dreck unter den Nägeln gönnen!



Neid liegt mir komplett fern, diese Unterstellung weise ich in jeder Weise zurück!

Die Jagd nach irgendwelchen Rekorden liegt mir absolut fern, leider lassen sich werbebedingt immer mehr Angler dazu verführen, dafür fehlt manchmal jedes Verständnis.



> Ziemlich verzerrte Sichtweise.Es gibt wohl keine Angelei, die Angelgegnern näher liegen dürfte;fangen zum Verzehr und zwar ausschließlich.



Trotzdem nicht meine Angelei, von verzerrter Sichtweise kann man da keineswegs sprechen!


Aber wie heißt es so schön getroffene, in dem Fall anscheinend, betroffene Hunde bellen am lautesten!


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2018)

Es ist etwas völlig anderes zu sagen, _"das ist nicht meins",_
als nach Verboten zu schreien,
die natürlich immer nur andere betreffen sollen,
...bis es einen selbst erwischt.

Genauso stirbt das Angeln.
Denn wie sagte es Haferbeck von P€ta so schön in der berühmten NDR-Doku,
_"natürlich wollen wir das Angeln verbieten,
und das geht am besten,_
_indem man es Stück für Stück stigmatisiert"_.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. November 2018)

Fantastic
[QUOTE="Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine andere Meinung darf trotzdem Gelten. Ich Frage mich auch des Öfteren, warum Trophäenjäger mit Gewehr sich ihre Beute ins Gehege liefern lassen. Bin ich dann ein Feind der Jagd?



Es geht darum das er es als Tierquälerei beschreibt das ein Fisch öfter gefangen wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Es geht darum das er es als Tierquälerei beschreibt das ein Fisch öfter gefangen wird.



Hä? Hab ich das überlesen? Seele hatte doch nur Eingangs ein Statement dazu, neben diversen anderen Gründen der Diskussion. Das ist ja nicht nur ein Punkt der Debatte. Tierquälerei ist natürlich ein recht fragwürdiger Punkt, aber wenn ich mal so frei bin:

Ein Fisch mit Haken im Maul ist auch nicht gerade auf Rosen gebettet, da muss man die Scheuklappen nicht aufsetzen. Angeln ist, wie es ist. Mein Kritikpunkt ging auch eher auf diese Pseudo-Schiene, solche Anlagen zu verteidigen. Man ist kein Gegner des Hobbies, weil man manche Dinge nicht akzeptiert. Die Masche ist halt Billig, weil ich so jede Diskussion schmerzlos beenden kann, ohne auch nur meinem Gegenüber eine Chance lassen zu wollen. Die Nazikeule, wenn du so willst.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2018)

Immer der gleiche Zickenkrieg ... wie beim nächsten Mal und beim Mal vorher.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist etwas völlig anderes zu sagen, _"das ist nicht meins",_
> als nach Verboten zu schreien,
> die natürlich immer nur andere betreffen sollen,
> ...bis es einen selbst erwischt.
> ...



 !!!!


----------



## Andal (24. November 2018)

Jeder der an einem Vereinsgewässer, oder einem Gewässer mit Besatz angelt, der angelt auch an einem Puff. Denkt mal darüber nach, wo die Fische herkommen. Und letzten Endes ist es der Fisch, der entscheidet, ob es zu einem Fang kommt, oder nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. November 2018)

Puffmutter Elbe lässt Beispielsweise keinen Besatz zu, eher füllt sie wie Magisch die Löcher mit Brassen. Das gilt vielleicht für Regionen idyllischer K1 Romantik, sicherlich aber nicht für jedweden Landstrich. Die Diskussion ist halt fruchtbar, weil der Fisch auch einfach mal Aussieht wie ein Eber auf 6 Jahren Wachstumshormomen. Ich finde das alles halb so wild, wer sein Handeln auf Facebook preis gibt, muss damit leben. Die gleichen Spielregeln für alle halt. Am Ende des Tages ist es für den Fänger der Tag seines Lebens und für uns einfach nur Stoff zum Austausch.

Die Österreicher sind beispielsweise auch Commercial Angler as it best, die haben ja auch viele dieser Teiche. Da waren die Diskussion teilweise auch recht amüsant, weil der Karpfen eben seiner einfachen Form her nicht mehr geheuerlich kam. Boilie-Molle halt. Ich habe an Carp-Hunter Gewässer noch keinen Weißfisch mit solch einem BMI gefangen............


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hä? Hab ich das überlesen? Seele hatte doch nur Eingangs ein Statement dazu, neben diversen anderen Gründen der Diskussion. Das ist ja nicht nur ein Punkt der Debatte. Tierquälerei ist natürlich ein recht fragwürdiger Punkt, aber wenn ich mal so frei bin:
> 
> Ein Fisch mit Haken im Maul ist auch nicht gerade auf Rosen gebettet, da muss man die Scheuklappen nicht aufsetzen. Angeln ist, wie es ist. Mein Kritikpunkt ging auch eher auf diese Pseudo-Schiene, solche Anlagen zu verteidigen. Man ist kein Gegner des Hobbies, weil man manche Dinge nicht akzeptiert. Die Masche ist halt Billig, weil ich so jede Diskussion schmerzlos beenden kann, ohne auch nur meinem Gegenüber eine Chance lassen zu wollen. Die Nazikeule, wenn du so willst.



Er kann doch seine Meinung haben, ich bin halt dagegen und bringe das hier zum Ausdruck fertig.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hä? Hab ich das überlesen? Seele hatte doch nur Eingangs ein Statement dazu, neben diversen anderen Gründen der Diskussion. Das ist ja nicht nur ein Punkt der Debatte. Tierquälerei ist natürlich ein recht fragwürdiger Punkt, aber wenn ich mal so frei bin:
> 
> Ein Fisch mit Haken im Maul ist auch nicht gerade auf Rosen gebettet, da muss man die Scheuklappen nicht aufsetzen. Angeln ist, wie es ist. Mein Kritikpunkt ging auch eher auf diese Pseudo-Schiene, solche Anlagen zu verteidigen. Man ist kein Gegner des Hobbies, weil man manche Dinge nicht akzeptiert. Die Masche ist halt Billig, weil ich so jede Diskussion schmerzlos beenden kann, ohne auch nur meinem Gegenüber eine Chance lassen zu wollen. Die Nazikeule, wenn du so willst.


Seid wann muss ich jemand eine Chance lassen was ist denn das für ein blödsinn bist du Mutter Teresa


----------



## Andal (24. November 2018)

Der eine fängt seine Fischlis in der Elbe, ich im Rhein, der nächste gemütlich seine Aale vom Hausboot... alle sind Angler. Der eine findet Stippen doof, der nächste die Fliegenfischer elitär, der nächste das Hochseefischen sprichwörtlich zum kotzen... trotzdem sind alle Angler. Einfach mal entspannt durch die Hose ausatmen und ein kräftiges Petri Heil den Fängern der Fische, die sie fangen wollten. Seid doch einfach etwas toleranter zueinander!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Seid wann muss ich jemand eine Chance lassen was ist denn das für ein blödsinn bist du Mutter Teresa



In einer Diskussion geht es nicht darum zu gewinnen, das Mag dir vielleicht entgangen sein. Wir stehen hier in keiner Gladiatoren-Arena. Wenn du andere Mitglieder aber als Gegner begreifst, wird mir einiges klar.

Bis dahin mache ich dann mal den Paco Alcacer.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In einer Diskussion geht es nicht darum zu gewinnen, das Mag dir vielleicht entgangen sein. Wir stehen hier in keiner Gladiatoren-Arena. Wenn du andere Mitglieder aber als Gegner begreifst, wird mir einiges klar.
> 
> Bis dahin mache ich dann mal den Paco Alcacer.




N 8


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2018)

Oiweh, oiweh, gevalt, ist ja auch ein büschn viel gewesen mit Harmonie im kleinen gallischen Dorf, ABBA, Boardwichteln, Freiwillige Wallerguidings, Gutscheine für Jungangler, Tolle Fangberichte, die Lob und freundliche Nachfragen ernten, Wieder allen Prognosen sachliche Spinn(!)ruten -rollen -schnurthreads, und sogar bei den Dorschen und Kuttern stellen sich Frontaufweichungen und zarte Konsenserscheinungen ein.
Seinwadochmaehrlich, das ist schön und gut, aber früher war halt mehr Lametta. In langen Jahren und aus Erfahrung weise geworden, hat der alte Barkeeper deshalb hier regelmäßig seine eigene Kneipenschlägerei angestiftet. Was ich übrigens im Grunde genommen gut und amüsant fand, war ja niemand gezwungen sich ins Getümmel zu stürzen.Gut, der Mann hinter der Theke wechselt, aber wir Jungens vorm Tresen sind die gleichen.

Daher ists auch ne einfache Arithmetik, wenn man die Meldung vom neuesten Dickkarpfen lanciert, und man sie mit folgender, perfekt gedrechselter Frage garniert:


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *Was haltet Ihr von solchen Fischen oder dem Angeln an kommerziellen Paylakes? Postet Eure Meinung!*


Natürlich mit zwingender Logik, quasi AB-pawlowskisch, *das hier* erhält:





Und wisst Ihr was? Ich finds gut! Alle zwei Minuten ein neuer Eskalationspost, man kann sich zrücklehnen, am Bourbon nippen, fliegenden Boardies/Meinungen/Flaschen gekonnt ausweichen und wetten abschliessen, wann der sündhaft teure Barspiegel klirrt. Ich meine, Naxivergleich hamwa schon routiniert passiert- sind ja hier nicht im Achtbarkeitsboard- und persönliche Beleidigungen ("Mutter Theresa", die alte Hexe) geben die richtige Würze. Das ist kein als Satire getarnter Aufruf zur Mäßigung, das ist der Genuss und die Freude am alten AB Geist, wie das Schnuppern an einem guten Zigarrenduft, obwohl man weiss, das er Feinstaub enthält...
hg, -und stehe zur Verfügung-
Euer
Minimax

EDIT: Achso, ontopic, natürlich habe ich ne Meinung zu Dickkarpfen, und Paylakes etc. Die ist aber nicht so wichtig, weil ich ja niemanden davon überzeugen will. Einfach die alten Hui Buh Platten rauskramen, und in der herrlichen Vorrede "Gespenster" durch "Personal Bests" ersetzen...


----------



## Mikesch (24. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> … am Bourbon nippen ...


Wie kannst du nur? Das Zeug ist doch ungenießbar.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2018)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur? Das Zeug ist doch ungenießbar.


Hast mich, war auch nur Rhetorik wegen male peer Group. Geniesse grade einen Cremant.


----------



## zokker (24. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Der eine fängt seine Fischlis in der Elbe, ich im Rhein, der nächste gemütlich seine Aale vom Hausboot... alle sind Angler. Der eine findet Stippen doof, der nächste die Fliegenfischer elitär, der nächste das Hochseefischen sprichwörtlich zum kotzen...* trotzdem sind alle Angler*. Einfach mal entspannt durch die Hose ausatmen und ein kräftiges Petri Heil den Fängern der Fische, die sie fangen wollten. Seid doch einfach etwas toleranter zueinander!



Das sehe ich aber ein wenig anders. Angler die Stellen zumüllen, sich am Wasser dichtschießen usw, sind auch Angler, die die Angelei in ein schlechtes Licht rücken.
Die Angelei auf solche Hängebauchschweine befürworte ich nicht und Bilder dieser sind der Angelei auch nicht zuträglich.


----------



## trawar (24. November 2018)

Boah ist das Vieh hässlich.


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2018)

Hallo,

in Deutschland wäre so eine Anlage doch eh nicht zulässig.

In Resteuropa hat sich aber die deutsche Ideologie noch nicht durchgesetzt und das finde ich auch gut so.

Auch wenn ich selber an solch einem See nicht angeln möchte, sehe ich deshalb noch lange keinen Grund jetzt auch noch zu versuchen unseren Bündnispartnern auch die deutschen Sichtweisen und Regeln zur Angelfischerei aufzudrücken.

Was kommt dann als nächstes?

Forderungen nach einem Verbot von C&R, Wettfischen, Carpodromes, Forellenseen oder gleich Angelverbot in allen Gewässern, deren Fischbestand durch künstlichen Besatz entstanden ist usw. ?

Auch wenn mir persönlich einiges davon auch  nicht besonders liegt, bin ich trotzdem froh, dass  D bisher das einzige Land mit solch radikaler Gesetzgebung ist.

Ich möchte nicht, dass diese Mentalität auch noch in unsere Nachbarländer überschwappt.


----------



## Tomasz (24. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...In langen Jahren und aus Erfahrung weise geworden, hat der alte Barkeeper deshalb hier regelmäßig seine eigene Kneipenschlägerei angestiftet. Was ich übrigens im Grunde genommen gut und amüsant fand, war ja niemand gezwungen sich ins Getümmel zu stürzen.Gut, der Mann hinter der Theke wechselt, aber wir Jungens vorm Tresen sind die gleichen...



Um nicht alles zu zitieren, habe ich mir relativ wahllos ein Stück rausgepickt. Aber der gesamte Beitrag ist einfach grandios und spiegelt das Board sehr schön wieder. Der beste Beitrag seit langem!
Zum Fisch selbst habe ich auch eine Meinung, aber ich will nicht auch noch Schuld daran haben, das der sündhaft teure Barspiegel zerbricht!
@Minimax Wirklich großartig, danke dafür!!!

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## phirania (24. November 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Boah ist das Vieh hässlich.



Kann doch der arme Karpfen nichts dafür.....
Oder war der Fänger damit gemeint.....


----------



## alexpp (24. November 2018)

Ich finde die Kritik an @Seele übertrieben, kann aber auch die andere Seite verstehen. Angeln ist nun mal kein Streichelzoo.
Thema C&R dürfte ähnlich sein, da bin ich irgendwie zwiegespalten. Ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, dass einige C&R betreiben. Will es selber eher nicht tun, weil ich oft der Meinung bin, den Fisch schon zu sehr verletzt zu haben.
So einen Karpfen in dem Gewässer werde ich auf jeden Fall nie fangen wollen, sieht schon abartig aus.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. November 2018)

Hi,
ich finde es muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob man in so einem Gewässer angeln möchte, oder nicht. Ich habe noch nie in einem Paylake geangelt, kenne aber zahlreiche Angler, die an einem Paylake Urlaub gemacht haben. Es gibt Paylakes, die sich gar nicht so sehr von öffentlichen Gewässern unterscheiden. Das was ich vom Euro Aqua weiß, spricht mich nicht an und ein Weltrekordkarpfen macht einen nicht zum weltbesten Karpfenangler.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2018)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal an so einem Paylake fischen. Alleine um wirklich  mitreden zu können und nicht bloss zu spekulieren!

In dess, meine Finanzen sprechen dagegen.


----------



## alexpp (24. November 2018)

Die Größe des kleinen Sees macht das Gewässer nicht gerade attraktiv, kein Wunder, wenn dieser Karpfen schon mehrmals gefangen wurde.


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Größe des kleinen Sees macht das Gewässer nicht gerade attraktiv, kein Wunder, wenn dieser Karpfen schon mehrmals gefangen wurde.



Attraktiv finde ich solche Anlagen auch nicht, aber von  der Gewässergröße hängen die Wiederfänge nur bedingt ab.

Es gibt Fische die Schifffahrtskanälen leben und jedes Jahr mehrfach gefangen werden. Selbst die Großkarpfen in den riesigen Stauseen Frankreichs haben schon Namen und werden regelmäßig gefangen.

Und ich wette, das einige der Kritiker hier auch schon so einige Fische diverser Arten am Haken hatten, die nicht zum ersten Mal an einer Angel hingen.

Ich frage mich halt, warum hier die Aufregung über ein Gewässer in Ungarn so groß ist.

Dort gelten eben andere Regeln und Gesetze als in D. Und den Fischen scheint es ja nicht zu schaden.

Natürlich kann jeder zu so einer Art Angelzirkus seine eigene Meinung haben, aber weshalb dann gleich nach Verboten geschrien wird, ist mir nicht so ganz klar. In D wäre es ja eh schon illegal.

Wenn ich Angeln, noch dazu im Ausland, als Tierquälerei ansähe, würde ich dieses  Hobby aufgeben und bei den Grünen eintreten.


----------



## Seele (25. November 2018)

Ich bin auch ganz klar für C&R aber auch ganz klar gegen PayLakes. Die meisten Seen sind relativ klein und hoffnungslos mit mega Fischen überbesetzt nur damit die Hunter möglichst große Fische für ihre Facebook Fotos haben. 
Es geht da auch nicht drum wie oft welcher Fisch gefangen wird ich selbst habe dieses Jahr ein und die selbe Äsche in 1h zwei mal gefangen. So was passiert in "normalen" Gewässern einfach. Aber wenn extra Plätze ausgewiesen werden die einen Wohnzimmer gleichen damit der Angler möglichst bequem ans Wasser kommt und dann auch noch so viele kapitale Fische im Gewässer schwimmen, dass man fast nicht als Schneider heim gehen kann, dann hats für mich einfach nichts mehr mit Fischen zu tun. Ich glaub viele wissen gar nicht was diese Fische für ausgerissene Mäuler schon haben. 
Meine Meinung und die dürft ihr gerne kritisieren, wird sich dadurch aber nicht ändern.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2018)

In den 70er Jahren und davor waren 20 Pfünder schon Ausnahmefische und 30 Pfünder galten als Sensation.
Was soll also diese scheinheilige Diskusion?
Heute werden Karpfen in jedem Gewässer, vom Dorfteich bis zum großen Strom, mit hoch proteeinhaltigen Mastfutterkugeln gemästet.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann so ein "Fisch" in einem sogenannt natürlichen Gewässer gefangen wird.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. November 2018)

Zweifellos ein Goliath von Karpfen den man erst einmal fangen muss.

Viele Vereingewässer mit Karpfenbestand sind nicht wirklich anders als ein Paylake, egal ob 2 oder 100 ha Wasserfläche.
Je nach Angeldruck werden Fische eben auch mehrmals gefangen und haben schon Namen. 

Reine Karpfenangler sind eine Spezies für sich. 

Aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Ich glaub viele wissen gar nicht was diese Fische für ausgerissene Mäuler schon haben.



Woher sollte ich das auch wissen, wenn ich dort nicht fische? Und auf Gerüchte verlasse ich mich erstmal nicht.

Da diese Fische ja für die Betreiber das wichtigste Anlagevermögen darstellen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die schon drauf schauen, dass den Tieren möglichst wenig Schaden zugefügt wird. Im Zweifel auch mehr, als in "normalen" Gewässern.

In Vereinsgewässern hab ich auch schon Fische mit lädierten Mäulern gefangen, und das waren nicht nur Karpfen.



> Viele Vereingewässer mit Karpfenbestand sind nicht wirklich anders als ein Paylake



Solche kenne ich auch. Kleinere Baggerseen mit unnatürlich hoher Dichte an Großfischen zweifelhafter Herkunft, die z.T. vorher in öffentlichen Gewässern schwammen. Am Wochenende komplett mit Bivys zugepflastert und abgespannt. Im Unterschied zum Paylake aber halt geschlossene Gesellschaft.

Von solchen Gewässern halte ich ebenso wenig wie von Euro-Aqua und Konsorten.

Würde mir aber trotzdem nicht einfallen, die Angler dort der Tierquälerei zu beschuldigen und die Schließung dieser Gewässer zu fordern.

Und bei Gewässern im Ausland erst recht nicht.

Ich fische z.B. auch grundsätzlich nur mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch, deshalb bin ich aber noch lange nicht für Köderfischverbote o.ä. .

Ne gewisse Toleranz sollte m.E. schon sein.


----------

